# SS Yarrow crew list for 1912..



## yarrowgor44 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello to all, I am interested in finding out where I might be able to locate a 'crew list' for the year 1912 for the vessel 'SS Yarrow' Originally owned by Wm sloan of Glasgow, Built in 1893. The vessel passed to Palgrave & Murphy in 1929, renamed 'Assaroe' and was scrapped 12/1947..
Grateful for any help at all..

Regards..


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
There is a 1912 crew agreement held at the Maritime History Archive in Canada under the ship's official number 102591. 

http://www.mun.ca/mha/research.php

http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/searchcombinedcrews.php

Regards


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Yarrowgor Welcome to SN, hope you enjoy the site, bound to be lots of interesting visits if you have a likeing for ships history.
Have a great intrest in the ships of William Sloan so if you find much I would be delighted if you let me know.
Hugh Thanks for the link to this site, wonderful.

Don


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Just had a browse and there are two photos of the Yarrow of Sloans in the ships gallery coaster section.
Hope this is a help but whats your intrest in the ship?

Don


----------



## alanjwood (Apr 12, 2011)

*SS Yarrow*

I'm currently researching family history. My Grandfather served as Ships Mate on SS Yarrow during 1927. He lived in Silloth, ***bria and sailed Silloth,Isle of Man, Dublin. His name was William Wood. Captains name was 'Wilson'. Of any interest or anything to help me?

Rgds AJ Wood (Alan)


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
You should look at the Fourth Register of Merchant Seamen (central index)
http://www.southampton.gov.uk/s-leisure/artsheritage/history/maritimehistory/centralindex.aspx

and look at Hughs link to MUN for a 1917 Crew Agreement



Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello and welcome,
> There is a 1912 crew agreement held at the Maritime History Archive in Canada under the ship's official number 102591.
> 
> http://www.mun.ca/mha/research.php
> ...



Roger


----------

